# where to buy resilient channel in eu?



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

soon im going to start build a new ht. I want to make cld walls(constrained layer damping), to do that i need a product called resilient channel, but i cant find a single shop that sells it in denmark or in the complete eu fore that matter.

http://www.auralex.com/sound_isolation_rc8/sound_isolation_rc8.asp

It doesnt have to be auralex, it can be another brand, but who do i ask to get resilient channel in the eu?



best regards

panduro


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you find someone yet?


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Mechman,

nope havent found any yet.

any good ideers?

best regards

bent


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

These might help.
http://www.gyproc.dk/produkter/stålprofiler/profiler+til+lofter/akustikprofil

http://www.gyproc.dk/kontakt/find+din+forhandler

http://byggsystem.knaufdanogips.se/mounting/m_ceilings/akustikprofil.html

This kind special products aren't probably stored items in your local hardware store, but they can deliver those for you.


----------

